# Fossil Creek Management Plan Action Needed!!!



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you sir. Sending over my information to be added to the letter via pm now. I have boated Fossil Creek twice and would hate to see it closed to kayakers.


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

It would be great to show the FS that people outside the state care for and respect this truly unique place and that the kayaking community is a strong one and is beneficial to our waterways. Thanks Bill!

Who wants to run Fossil Thursday?


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

The Fossil Creek area is closed due to fire danger.

http://tinyurl.com/mboajaz


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

Believe they did the same last year. Probably for the best since people can't seem to camp without a fire, no matter how hit it is.

More importantly: Less than a week left until the issue is closed to public input... Shoot Bill your info or write them yourselves. 
Don't let this desert gem become mismanaged.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I think they should ban hikers and campers... I stopped by there while visiting a friend and there was trash everywhere


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I just PMed my info to add to the letter, streetdoctor is right, the kayakers are the only ones who don't trash the place


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

email sent--thank you.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Pm'd my info for the list. Thanks for taking a stand for the River, I hope to make it out there someday....


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Abe! Trying to plan a trip to Durango mid/late August... Not sure what kinda flow you've got that time of year in NM but I would be passing through there. And I can get my nalgene back


----------



## billlanghofer (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks for your help*

I am still collecting "signatures" and will submit them this week, I will keep you informed as this process moves forward.

Bill


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

Bump...

Last chance to show your support if Bill hasn't submitted his letter yet. Thanks for your help people!


----------

